# Assign #39: Young



## Corry (Jan 24, 2006)

This weeks assignment is "Young".  This can be interpreted many ways, and I can't wait to see the variations.  

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that fits this assignment but was taken before the assignment was given, please DO NOT POST IT HERE.  Please find a thread in the main themes forum that fits it.  If you cannot find one that fits it, you may create one. 

Thanks and have fun! The next assignment will be posted on Monday or Tuesday of next week.


----------



## sh0rtofdaybr3ak (Jan 29, 2006)

Newest member of the fam. I know its a little off, it was just a snapshot.


----------



## Corry (Jan 31, 2006)

I somehow missed this post.  Absolutely adorable!!! This picture makes me melt! He's got such a happy laid back expression on his face!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 31, 2006)

Ooops. I must have forgotten to post my submission, since it is not here. 
Nothing as adorable but... hang on...!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 31, 2006)

Here we go - the two youngest leaves on my philodendron :











Couldn't find anything younger...


----------



## EVPohovich (Jan 31, 2006)

Raini Skye.....our new Golden Retriever.


----------



## errant_star (Jan 31, 2006)

Living young vicariously ...


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 1, 2006)

Sooo nice! I wish I had something as young around me, when all that is really young here are the leaves of my philodendron :roll:
Puppies and little kids are so much cuter!


----------



## Corry (Feb 1, 2006)

Aww...Lafoto! Young can be interpreted in many many ways!


----------



## Joerocket (Feb 2, 2006)

errant_star said:
			
		

>


 
Wow, I really love this picture, wish the arm and finger wern't cut off but I love how the snow is falling from the mitts, can't stop looking at it. and the suit... wish I still had one of those.

-Joe


----------



## errant_star (Feb 2, 2006)

Joerocket said:
			
		

> Wow, I really love this picture, wish the arm and finger wern't cut off but I love how the snow is falling from the mitts, can't stop looking at it. and the suit... wish I still had one of those.
> 
> -Joe


 
So do I but he was running at me, and I kept trying to move backwards to get him all in the viewfinder, but tumbing down the hill backwards with camera in hand didn't appeal to me much either!!   Fast little bugger he is, my AF couldn't keep up either!


----------



## Joerocket (Feb 2, 2006)

errant_star said:
			
		

> So do I but he was running at me, and I kept trying to move backwards to get him all in the viewfinder, but tumbing down the hill backwards with camera in hand didn't appeal to me much either!!  Fast little bugger he is, my AF couldn't keep up either!


 
lol, I know exactly what you mean, I tried taking some pictures of my little cousins last easter on an easter egg hunt in the back yard but most of my pics are of their feet running out of the frame or they ran totally out of the frame before I hit the shutter...






-Joe


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

